# Anybody used non-2 way fit Fulcrum Racing 1 or 0s tubeless?



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Have a new set of Fulcrum Racing Zeros, non-2 way fit. Seems like you could install tubeless valves, mount a set of tubeless tires and install sealant and be fine. Anyone done this?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I have not but it should work. I believe the only difference is a tighter bead channel in the rim. Folks convert and run standard rims with tubeless all the time. My riding buddy has been running tubeless on standard Ksyrium clinchers for about a thousand miles without a problem.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a set of Campy Zondas and a set of Fulcrum Racing 3s, and wondered the same thing. (For those of you unfamiliar with Campy/Fulcrum wheels, many models don't have spoke holes so they look like they would convert to tubeless tires easily.) I wrote to Campy about it and they responded with the following:

The non 2 way fit rim is not compatible to be used as a 2 way fit application.
The bead of each style rim is specifically designed for bead profile of each perspective tire.
There is an added feature of a lip to lock the tire into position on the bead for the 2 way fit rim.
The weld is sealed on the 2 way fit rim to prevent air leakage. The clincher version is not sealed.
The hole in the rim bead for the valve stem is made specifically for the Campagnolo 2 way fit valve stem.
The 2 way fit tires are designed with a tighter tolerance to fit more snugly onto the rim.
The clincher tires are made with a looser bead for a looser tolerance.

Cordiali Saluti/ Best Regards

It seems to me that they could be converted to tubeless (same as any other clincher), but the non-sealed welded joint means you'd still have to use some Stan's rim tape.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

tomato coupe said:


> I have a set of Campy Zondas and a set of Fulcrum Racing 3s, and wondered the same thing. (For those of you unfamiliar with Campy/Fulcrum wheels, many models don't have spoke holes so they look like they would convert to tubeless tires easily.) I wrote to Campy about it and they responded with the following:
> 
> The non 2 way fit rim is not compatible to be used as a 2 way fit application.
> The bead of each style rim is specifically designed for bead profile of each perspective tire.
> ...


Thank you, pretty much seals the topic. I know rim strips can work but not going to go down that road.


----------



## gschacht (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tubeless*



Roadrider22 said:


> Have a new set of Fulcrum Racing Zeros, non-2 way fit. Seems like you could install tubeless valves, mount a set of tubeless tires and install sealant and be fine. Anyone done this?


I have Fulcrum 4 wheels (Specialized OEM) = Fulcrum 3 rims + Fulcrum 5 hubs with more spokes than Fulcrum 3. I converted to tubeless and you do not need rim tape. Use silicone adheasive and smear over weld area and fill a 1/32" hole that is inside the rim , directly opposite the stem with the silicone as well. Use Stan's road tubeless stems and only hand tighten to seal. I use Stans with Hutchenson tubeless and they hold air just fine and the tires pop onto the rim - use soapy water to mount like all tubeless. I have been using this combo for a season with no problem. I run the tires at 85/95 PSI, front/rear. I weigh 182 LBS.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

gschacht said:


> I have Fulcrum 4 wheels (Specialized OEM) = Fulcrum 3 rims + Fulcrum 5 hubs with more spokes than Fulcrum 3. I converted to tubeless and you do not need rim tape. Use silicone adheasive and smear over weld area and fill a 1/32" hole that is inside the rim , directly opposite the stem with the silicone as well. Use Stan's road tubeless stems and only hand tighten to seal. I use Stans with Hutchenson tubeless and they hold air just fine and the tires pop onto the rim - use soapy water to mount like all tubeless. I have been using this combo for a season with no problem. I run the tires at 85/95 PSI, front/rear. I weigh 182 LBS.


This is good info. Going to give this a go tonight!


----------



## forceseven (Feb 29, 2016)

Roadrider22 - I came across your thread and I am interested to hear how you got on; you must have been using this combo for some years now and I am keen to try it with a set of Racing 3 (non-2-way fit). 
Also gschacht - are you still using this system? Anything further to add about your experiences?
I want to try sealing up my Racing 3 and using Schwable Ones with Stans sealant.
Thanks both and please accept my apology for trying to revitalise an old thread.


----------



## maline (Feb 19, 2017)

2016
Hi forceseven

Came here for the same question. I recently bought a pair of Racing 3 with the aim of going tubeless. Opening the package I realised that I bought the clincher ones because I missed the fact that there is two version of the same wheels.

I tried anyway with Effetto mariposa's sealant: caffélatex. 
Seems to work just fine.. I didn't have to seal anything on my wheels prior doing that. I didn't see any holes in them (unlike what gschacht explained in his case).
The only trouble I had was that the inner valve hole was a bit big. I had to put the adaptor for larger hole and thus had some issues with fitting the tire in place
It's been two days now... No air leakage. I keep my fingers crossed


----------

